# Handbag holders



## liaconn (14 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know where, in Dublin City,  you can buy handbag holders. The ones you clip onto restaurant tables to hang your bags from?


----------



## shesells (14 Dec 2008)

Haven't seen them anywhere in Dublin. I got mine in the US and then bought a load on Ebay to give as Christmas presents because they are such a good idea. On ebay they're listed as "purse hooks"


----------



## KARENJ (14 Dec 2008)

HI , i got one the the €2 shop in killarney about 2 weeks ago ! its a euro city shop so should be loads of them around the country


----------



## sandrat (14 Dec 2008)

thats what those things are for, saw them in a gift shop in mullingar and couldnt understand what they were


----------



## PM1234 (14 Dec 2008)

Fran & Jane had some nice ones a while ago. They probably have them in for the Xmas season too. They weren't cheap -approx €30 considering you can get nice ones abroad for under €5 but they were more decorative than other ones I've seen and would make a nice gift.


----------



## cinders (14 Dec 2008)

not in the city centre, but saw some in Concepts in Blackrock Shopping Centre yesterday, about €12 I think.


----------



## addob (15 Dec 2008)

They had really pretty ones in Dun Laoghaire in Tierneys.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Dec 2008)

Is it so you dont have to put your handbag on the floor in a restaurant?


----------



## Cahir (15 Dec 2008)

I was fascinated so I googled and found this:

[broken link removed]

I think I'll have to get one but I'd rather not buy online just in case it doesn't arrive before Christmas.


----------



## Mel (15 Dec 2008)

That's it - your bag can carry so many germs... 

[broken link removed]


----------



## justsally (15 Dec 2008)

They're attached to some jars of marmalade in Spain. When I bought the marmalade couldn't for the life of me figure out what the the gadget was for, but as the marmalade was cheap I bought it anyway.   Found out eventually what it was for and now it sits in one of my handbags and I forget to take it out when in a restaurant.


----------



## Phibbleberry (16 Dec 2008)

I ordered off thebaghook.ie and then decided to get another one a couple of weeks later - both arrived within a couple of days - they're a tenner each, including postage and they come in cute little pink mesh bags.

I know post is a little slower the closer you get to Christmas, but if you order today, I'd've thought you'd get them quickly enough!

I did notice on the little compliments slip, the lady (Mary, I think?) lives out around Cabinteely or somewhere round South Dublin - not sure if she'd be open to it, but I emailed her with a million questions before I bought and she seemed really nice...perhaps she'd be open to meeting you somewhere?? I dunno...'twould save the postage for her if nothing else...might be worth a try! 

They're really cute...good stocking filler..


----------



## Slash (16 Dec 2008)

They are in "Knobs & Knockers" on Nassau Street. Don't know the price.


----------



## SlurrySlump (16 Dec 2008)

Could I hang a tin of paint on one of them?


----------



## PM1234 (16 Dec 2008)

SlurrySlump said:


> Could I hang a tin of paint on one of them?



Not sure if you're serious but just in case - No! They are very light and despite some handbags being heavy, they wouldn't take the weight of a tin of paint


----------



## truthseeker (16 Dec 2008)

Could you hang your coat on one?


----------



## PM1234 (16 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Could you hang your coat on one?



How heavy (and short) is your coat?


----------



## truthseeker (16 Dec 2008)

PM1234 said:


> How heavy (and short) is your coat?


 
Well I suppose I wouldnt even try with the heavy wool full length overcoat 

But a short jacket? I hate putting them on the backs of chairs, I always manage to knock them off and stand on them.


----------



## maybelline (16 Dec 2008)

Bars in London have hooks under tables for this very purpose, why don't they do that here so we don't have to buy and carry these contraptions around?!


----------



## Determined (16 Dec 2008)

Kris Morton hairdressers are giving them away free with a hair do. I got one a while ago, threw it in the bin to be honest !!


----------



## inspector (18 Dec 2008)

Hi
Mrs Inspector here..
I got two today in the euro store..2 euros each, great stocking fillers for xmas..
Regards


----------



## franmac (18 Dec 2008)

The Marie Keating Foundation have them and I think they can be bought on line


----------



## lilylou (22 Dec 2008)

I know it's a bit late now but  have them too, they also have some other really cool stuff too, I love their key finders


----------



## liaconn (28 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the  answers. I got a couple in Knobs and Knockers - they had to take the last two out of the window for me!


----------

